# Vale la pena armar un sistema line array casero?



## igo88

Que tal?...ante todo me presento y les agradezco la oportunidad de aprender mucho usando este foro. Estuve mirando bastante este foro y la verdad es que es sorprendente.

Dejando de lado los agradecimientos, les escribo para hacerles la pregunta del titulo, vale la pena armar un sistema line array para una casa? cuando digo casa es para un patio al aire libre...La verdad es que lo y leo, y cada vez me entusiasmo mas, pero realmente no se cuanto mas de costo voy a tener que armando cajas normales y si realmente gano calidad de sonido.

Bueno, apelo a sus opiniones y asi veo que decido. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Si, si tu patio es mayor a 1500 m^2.


----------



## hazard_1998

yo recomendaria hacerte unas replicas de la caja 802 de BOSE...... las line array son para lograr mejor sonido en campo lejano (+50mts de distancia)


----------



## igo88

Uhhhhhh me cortan la ilusion jajaja...pero esta bien, no da para hacer boludeces...ya habra oportunidad de armar algo asi.

Te puedo preguntar por que la 802 BOSE? tienen buena reputacion?...alguna recomendacion para esa caja?...Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## maxep

no sos el unico y supongo q somos varios los que les gustaria tener un line array en sus casa pero. el tema es.. un gasto inecesario


----------



## igo88

maxep dijo:
			
		

> no sos el unico y supongo q somos varios los que les gustaria tener un line array en sus casa pero. el tema es.. un gasto inecesario



ajajaja...de una...

Bueno, estuve buscando los planos de la BOSE 802, pero no encuentro nada...alguien los tendria pòr ahi? 

Si no los llego a encontrar, que recomiendan para que me arme?..la idea es armar algo que suene lindo, se que me van a decir que lea mas, ya lo hice...vengo leyendo planos para bafles, pero ya tengo tantos que no se por cual decidirme....

Mi idea es que suente nitido...y golpee bien...en mi patio entraran 30 personas...es mas o menos la gente q puede venir. No se si eso les sirve como para darme una sugerencia, o sino diganme que mas les puede servir. 

Desde ya. Muchas Gracias


----------



## jose miguel hernandez

en espesial yo me enamore de los line array en un consierto (Armin van buuren : universal religion tour) en guadalajara y desde entonces estoy con esa obsecion de tener esa fidelidad en mi hogar  y este tema se presta para preguntar 

¿como obtener esa potencia y fidelidad en tu casa ? 
pense en el amplificador de Anthony E. Holton este¨: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-mosfet-200wrms-minimo-8503/
(el que dice symamp pdf)

por que lo escoji 
1. por su potencia 200w a 8 ohms y 400w a 4 homs 

2. por la poca distoscion 0.005%  a (esto es inportante lo que sigue)

3. 122 dB (20Hz - 20Khz)..esto es mucha fidelidad 

ya tengo el material para el amplificador y la fuente (todo me salio en 600 pesos mexicanos 250 el material para el amplificador y 350 el transformador para el amplificador ) esto es economico para lo que te servira (este amplificador no vale 600 pesos en el mercado ) de echo estoy a punto de probarlo solo falta 1 cosa los parlantes para el amplificador tengo unas peavy 15 pulgadas de 300w 8ohms solo falta el bafle asi que pido su alluda

¿que bafle debo de hacer para el sonido salga perfecto como el de los line array ?

espero que algien me conteste (no inporta si es fogonazo..... es que siempre tiene un ......pero ...... para todo........ no... no es cierto, el es muy bueno en esto  )


----------



## Fogonazo

jose miguel hernandez dijo:
			
		

> .......3. 122 dB (20Hz - 20Khz)..esto es mucha fidelidad ......


Los db expresan una relación entre 2 voltajes o potencias, no de fidelidad.
Podría ser la expresión en db del SPL (Sound  Presure Level), pero sin especificar que parlante y/o gabinete no le veo sentido.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Pero los line array no estan diseñados para digameos desparramar el sonido en grandes superficies?, ( un estadio).

los amplificador de ese tipo llevan un prosesador aparte, no se bien que corrije, pero no es asi nomas. 

Yo tambien quiero los planos de la Bose


----------



## jose miguel hernandez

fogonazo .... exinten parlantes  de 122db o no ....
si se que para que todo te funcione tiene que ver el parlante y el cajon en que lo pongas .....
es que nesesito economisar y si conpro unos bafles echos de esa potencia y buena fidelidad no me costaran menos de 15.000 pesos y no tengo tanto presupuesto


----------



## acussep

El Line Array no es un tipo de parlante, es un concepto de como combinar un conjunto de parlantes, para que se comporten como uno solo, y distribuyan el sonido de manera deseada por el técnico. Esto no solo requiere de parlantes especiales, dispuestos de cierta manera, sino como han dicho antes, de procesadores que controlan varios factores que no vienen al caso. No deliren con el tema de los line array para uso hogareño, no tienen mucho sentido.


----------



## super ap

queres un line array casero? compra 16 parlantes o más de 2.5 a 3´ de diametro en lo posible de 3.2 , 4 u 8ohms de impedancia, como los que usan los televisores, armate una caja con los parlantes apilados lo mas junto posible uno del otro, colocandolos en serie paralelo tendras un line array que va a sonar muy bien desde 120Hz a 13000hz, si necesitas low tendras que agregarle un subwoofer, pero para voces suena muy bien.quiza necesites ecualizar un poco arriba y abajo.
Este principio es el de las BOSE MA-12 o el sistemas para musicos LI
LA BOSE 802 NO ES UN LINE ARRAY y es bastante compleja de copiar ya que necesitas parlantes de 1 ohmas de impedancias con bobinas de cinta de aluminio y aparte de todo esto un procesador.Son barbaras las 802 pero dificiles de copiar.
Suerte
Ap


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Muy buena tu idea AP, los parlanticos de tv serian de los ovalados o circulares, irian mirando al frente como una caja sellada comun y corriente?


----------



## super ap

Circulares de 2.5 a 3.5 pulgadas de diametro en una caja cerrada, fijate como es la Bose MA-12, obviamente no vas a hacer Metalica en un estadio, pero si se comporta muy bien para iglesias o casas, ya que tiene una dispersión horizontal de más de 100º y la vertical es supuestamente 0º, la cobertura la vas a dar con la altura del sistema. Este tipo de sistemas son ideales para lugares muy reverberantes, como gimnasios, iglesias, etc. ya que al no tener dispersión vertical se reducen considerablemente la cantidad de reflecciones. Aparte la teoria se pierden 3dB cada vez que duplicas la distancia contr los 6dB de un sistema tradicional. Ahora aqui viene el gran problema.... el sistema se va a comportar como una guia de onda pero limitado por la medida entre centros de los parlantes.. la mayor frecuencia a reproducir perdiendo 3 dB al duplicar la distancia ,sera inversamente proporcional a la distancia entre centros. Ejemplo un parlante de 4 pulgadas de cono(10cm) si lo ponemos pegado a otro va a tener 10.5 cm entre centros, entonces sabemos que la velocidad del sonido es 340mts x seg aprox. para saber cuanto es la limitacion tenemos que hacer un regla de 3 inversa , sabemos que 340mts es igual a 1Hz, entonces 0.105mts?  340x1 sobre 0.105 = 3238Hz quiere decir que nuestro sistema de comportara como un line hasta 3238hz despues ira aumentando la perdida hasta llegar a los 6dB o más (hay otros factores como el viento,la humedad y la temperatura que influyen directamente en el desplazamiento del aire).
Por eso se inventaron las bocinas con guias de onda para acortar esas distancias, pero a no deprimirse ya que ninguna tiene los centros para reproducir 16000Hz (2.1cm)  sólo los tw de cinta.
Saludos a todos
Ap


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Amigo, tengo una duda, que es lo que hace que en los line array los parlantes que se usan sean de diametro pequeño, acaso la dispersion vertical depende del diametro del parlante, siendo mas entrecha en parlantes de pequeño diametro?

Porque es que he visto cajas array con parlantes mirando al frente como si fueran una caja normal, lo unico diferente es la wave guide o guia de onda, el resto parece una caja comun y corriente por eso me parece curioso, como logran la directividad vertical estrecha con los altavoces asi, porque para los brillos pues para eso esta la guia de onda.


----------



## super ap

no fijate la formulita, la longitud de onda con los centro de los parlantes, cuando los parlantes son mas chicos mas alta es la frecuencia que llegan, obviamente que podes hacer un sistema multivia como los grandes,
Saludos 
Ap


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Osea que para que haya esa directividad estrecha en vertical hay que respetar esa formula que explicaste en el post anterior, hasta determinada frecuencia y perdiendo los 3dB al doblar la distancia, bajo esa condicion se comportara como un sistema line array o habra otras condiciones?

Gracias por responder saludos...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

La distancia que se mide es de centro a centro?, porque hay cajas que tienen los parlantes con una pequeña inclinacion entre ellos osea como si se estuvieran mirando uno al otro, esto lo hacen para reducir la distancia entre los centros de los parlantes y asi ampliar el rango de frecuencias en que se comporta como line array?

se mediria asi como la imagen que pongo, seria esta medicion correcta?

Saludos...


----------



## super ap

No, aca tenes un acercamiento de los centros en la parte horizontal que cumple la función de controlar la dispersión horizontal, valga la redundancia, lo que se mide de centro a centro serian el parlante de arriba con el de abajo y la guia de onda de arriba con la de abajo, notese la gran separación que hay  entre una caja y otra, eso te juega en contra.
Saludos
Ap


----------



## fercs

me he vuelto a enamorar!... acabo de escuchar las P AUDIO 308p en conjunto con unos graves elipsis LAB-218A, igual y los graves no son o mejor, pero las cajitas de medio agudo uff geniales, super ligeras, ocupan muy poco espacio y buen rendimiento, el diseño es muy parecido a las bose 802, la cuestion, las p audio son mas economicas


----------



## audebert

buenas buenas yo estoy igual!!!!!!!!!
 cuento con 3 potencias  las cuales las quiero usar asi 
las mas grande que es de 500 w rms por canal en 8 ohm = y la voy a poner asi con 2 18" dobles 
osea en 4 ohm  y me da algo de  850 por canal según fabricante esto para bajo vamos bien?
 en agudos y medios pensaba usar las  2 potencias de 125 x canal y repartir en 4 cajas con doble medios y agudos utilitaria  las cajas en 4 ohm  esto me daria 200 w por cada lado de cada potencia.                 pregunta la relación potencia agudos medio esta bien con la de bajos??????????  ah y yo si tengo un patio grande  es que no me gusta escuchar el ruido de la maquina de cortar pasto cuando lo estoy cortando  espero ideas gracias


----------



## Eduardo

audebert dijo:


> ... tengo un patio grande  es que no me gusta escuchar el ruido de la maquina de cortar pasto cuando lo estoy cortando  espero ideas gracias


Cortá el pasto con auriculares en lugar de molestar a todo el vecindario.


----------



## audebert

bueno también me interesa para tocar con mi banda en plazas supongo que serbira

lo el pasto es broma che!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

estaba leyendo hace dias este tema con medio interes pero paseando en las casas de electronica me enconte en una tienda de saldos una considerable cantidad de las siguientes bocinas de reducido tamaño (una resistencia de 1/4W en la foto como referencia) a bajo precio, recorde de inmediato lo que habian planteado de usar ese tipo de bocinas en cajas cerradas y acomodarlas estilo line array, considero que no vale la pena un sistema de ese tipo para uso domestico, pero la idea de tener algo "parecido" suena interesante, que les parece la idea?


----------



## palomo

Coyote de ese tipo de bocinas he visto de diferentes calidades, si encuentras las que tienen suspencion de tela son las mejores que se adaptarian al experimento que se intenta hacer, "ya me entro la curiosidad" asi que a trabajar se ha dicho, haber que sale de todo esto.

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G.

efectivamente son de suspencion de tela, de 7 por 4 cm ahorita cuento con 8 unidades pero pienso adquirir mas, asté dira como va la cosa


----------



## elperros

Unas preguntas:
A) "tener un sistema line array no es sinónimo de mejor calidad, sino de tratar de homogeneizar la presión sonora en una gran superficie" ¿es correcto esto?. 
B)De ser cierta A, "un sistema de 3 vías (no line array) PUEDE tener mayor calidad de sonido, en función de la cálida de diseño y sus componentes." ¿esto otro es correcto?
Conclusion: De ser correctas las A y B, si lo que se busca es la máxima calidad, en lugares relativamente pequeños a medianos  conviene un sistema de 3 vías tradicional .Siempre en función de con cual se obtiene la mayor calidad. 
Si alguien es tan amable de corregirme estas implicaciones se lo agradezco porque no veo porque tras el objetivo de obtener la máxima calidad posible en un patio o en un living se persiga la creación de un line array. 
Saludos.


----------



## gerkandia

gente como estan, alguien me puede decir como hacer los herrajes o riggin para line array, donde se especifiquen bien los grados y donde pueda encontrar ilustraciones??


----------



## stuff

hola gente alguien tiene planos array que pueda compartir .. ??


----------



## Naders150

Bueno yo por ahí baje algunos planos y en uno de ellos aparecen los errajes, claro que yo necesito es planos para array con parlantes de 8". 
Son de 100w max osea que tienen como 50wrms. Entonces quedaria cada caja con 2 parlantes de 8" si apilo 4 cajas necesitaria unos 400w rms, ahora la idea es un sitema bi-amplificado enonces como conectaria los drivers?

Bueno anexo las imagenes.

La idea mia no es cubrir 1500 metros pero si por ahi 100mts a full volumen

Y lo de los bajos en camino construcion de 4 bajos cubo 12 con parlante kenwood La leyenda que son regalados por estos lares


----------



## capitanp

Que quers armarte algo, asi coyote


----------



## Helminto G.

tambien es buena la idea capitanp pero mi intencion es pedagogica, estetica y faufau, por eso quiero que sea lo mas similar posible a un line array "real", esta en pausa ese proyecto pero pronto lo retomare...


----------



## Naders150

super ap dijo:


> Circulares de 2.5 a 3.5 pulgadas de diametro en una caja cerrada, fijate como es la Bose MA-12, obviamente no vas a hacer Metalica en un estadio, pero si se comporta muy bien para iglesias o casas, ya que tiene una dispersión horizontal de más de 100º y la vertical es supuestamente 0º, la cobertura la vas a dar con la altura del sistema. Este tipo de sistemas son ideales para lugares muy reverberantes, como gimnasios, iglesias, etc. ya que al no tener dispersión vertical se reducen considerablemente la cantidad de reflecciones. Aparte la teoria se pierden 3dB cada vez que duplicas la distancia contr los 6dB de un sistema tradicional. Ahora aqui viene el gran problema.... el sistema se va a comportar como una guia de onda pero limitado por la medida entre centros de los parlantes.. la mayor frecuencia a reproducir perdiendo 3 dB al duplicar la distancia ,sera inversamente proporcional a la distancia entre centros. Ejemplo un parlante de 4 pulgadas de cono(10cm) si lo ponemos pegado a otro va a tener 10.5 cm entre centros, entonces sabemos que la velocidad del sonido es 340mts x seg aprox. para saber cuanto es la limitacion tenemos que hacer un regla de 3 inversa , sabemos que 340mts es igual a 1Hz, entonces 0.105mts?  340x1 sobre 0.105 = 3238Hz quiere decir que nuestro sistema de comportara como un line hasta 3238hz despues ira aumentando la perdida hasta llegar a los 6dB o más (hay otros factores como el viento,la humedad y la temperatura que influyen directamente en el desplazamiento del aire).
> Por eso se inventaron las bocinas con guias de onda para acortar esas distancias, pero a no deprimirse ya que ninguna tiene los centros para reproducir 16000Hz (2.1cm)  sólo los tw de cinta.
> Saludos a todos
> Ap




Siguiendo la regla de 3 que tu proprones, si quisiera armar un sistema line array con parlantes de 8" tendria que cortar a 1658hz y con que reproduzco de ahí para arriba 

8" tamaño de cono 20cm
Distancia entre conos uno sobre otro 20,5cm suponiendo que estan en la misma caja

340x1 sobre 0,205 = 1658hz

Usando madera de 15mm la cosa se pone peor

340 x 1 sobre 0,235 = 1446hz


----------



## Naders150

Bueno tome algunas ideas de aquí mas un lote de parlantes de teatro en casa que compre 25 en total e hice lo siguiente


----------



## AntonioAA

Muy buenos, Naders! muy prolijos.


----------



## stuff

hola gente , stuff de nuevo por ak.. 

el amigo  elperros iso un comentario muy significativo o por lo menos yo lo vi a si, tome nota el que le interese esto. 
tengo dos años casando cuentas haciendo lectura asesorándome, escuchando, indagando y buscando en internet todo o en su defecto casi toda la información sobre sistemas lineales o array como los quieran llamar para emprender un proyecto de construcción para un sistema casero o semi profesional y les comento que llegado a la conclucion de que si no dispones del suficiente tiempo de ocio para realizar esta tarea mejor ni lo pienses, la construcción de sistema de estos es mas complicado de lo que aparenta ya que a diferencia de los sistemas convencionales a los cuales estamos acostumbrados , la magia de los array no esta en sus caja o en fabricación de un cajón o de un herraje o de su colocación si no es su complejo difusor y su compleja conjugación de frecuencia agudas y medias grabes para si formar una frecuencia de sonido plana y directa cosa que no se obtiene con un sistema convencional ya sea dos vías o tres vías , en un lineal su difusor o guía de ondas es diseñado de una forma omogena esto con la finalidad de obtener frecuencia agudas de largo alcance pero de una manera plana para que una vez esta sea junta en salida con las frecuencia medias grabes se obtenga una sola frecuencia plana y solida y acogedora para espectador.. 

en fin hay que aprender estudiar y leer mucho demasiado diría yo para poder lograr crear un sistema linea casero que cumpla con los parámetros establecidos en un sistema lineal original ademas sin dejar a un lado sus componentes.

en mi ignorancia y lectura e comprendido que con menos rango de circunferencia se obtiene mejores resultados en un array, con esto me refiero a que mientras mas pequeños sean los parlantes o bocinas mejor sera el resultado .. 

espero que si alla alguien ak que tenga una mejor  respuesta que yo la haga y corrija si en algo esto errado..

*saludos si queremos hacer un mejor mundo trabajemos para eso y critiquemos menos *


----------



## soneromegaconcierto

anigos buenas buenas,yo por experiencia propia los recomiendo,si quieres un sonido muy bueno aunque sean echizos mejoran mucho el sonido, es mas fino no distorciona y el golpe es mas seco ni hablar de la ganacia. anterirmente tenia cajas convencionales y remodele por unas line array echizas y el sonido cambio un 100% con los mismos equipos y parlantes. lo que indica que aun sin un estudio mas exacto, sencillamente a mi me funcionaron,todo depende de para que se necesiten en mi caso vivo en barranquilla y para escuchar musica un domingo en la terrasa se  necesita una buena amplificacion o si no te tocara escuchar la musica de tu vecino.


----------



## Naders150

Bueno comento mi experiencia.

Mi objetivo era lograr un sistema de sonido que se viera o que se asemeje a los sistemas line array, así no se comportara como tal, si embargo esos parlanticos que ven son extremadamente direccionales hacia donde apunte obtengo el sonido, hasta el punto de que si te paras al lado de los parlantes a unos 2 metros se siente como si faltara algo, en cambio si estas de frente a unos 10mt el sonido es reconfortante nitido.
Ademas de que con solo 50w de potencia que le estoy sumistrando a la torre (creo que si fuera mas se queman los parlanticos son de 15w c/u) en campo abierto tiene un alcance de 40 metros en todo el rango de frecuencias que los puse a reproducir 280hz hacia arriba.

En fin muy contento con el resultado

Herramienta de prueba: oidometro


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Por ahí un compañero, de otro foro, se mandó un diseño de Line Array casero: 





Detalles del proyecto en: http://www.sonidista.com/distancias02.html


----------



## edix/09

Hola, estoy tratando de entender bien el funcionamientos de los line array... mi pregunta es la siguiente Naders150 conectas todas las cagas a una sola potencia? que pasa con las impedancia? o cualquier otro user que me pueda explicar...

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

edix:
Para cualquier caja con varios parlantes , se conectan combinaciones serie-paralelo para que la impedancia sea constante y se reparta la potencia en todos los parlantes .... NO son posibles todas las combinaciones! ... si tenes parlantes iguales , podes poner 1 , 4 , 9 , 16 .. etc 

Respecto de los line-array NO es solo poner parlantes ... tienen un procesador digital que optimiza los retardos de cada linea para generar un lobulo de emision focalizado... pero eso es teoria pesada y NO te la explican por ahi tan facil !!!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Por ahí un compañero, de otro foro, se mandó un diseño de Line Array casero.
> 
> Detalles del proyecto en: http://www.sonidista.com/distancias02.html


Por cierto, ya está disponible la segunda y tercera parte.


----------



## edix/09

haber antonioAA sigo algo confundido por ej yo tengo 2 cajas de bafle de (2 x 15 y un driver) andan a 4 ohms y las hago funcionar con un amplificador de 2 canales de 4 ohms... pero en los sistemas line array conectan cajas por decirte (2 wofer de 8" y un driver) pero conectan varias a la salida de un amplificador como puede ser esto no arruina los mismo?

Saludos


----------



## palomo

Ponen las bocinas en serie, si tienen en cada bafle 2 bocinas, cada bocina a 8Ohms al conectarlas en serie suman 16Ohms, al tener 4 bafles con esta impedancia y aplicar la formula tendremos 16/4= 4 con esto nuestra carga final seria 4Ohms perfecto para que un canal de un amplificador lo pueda manejar.

De donde sale la formula luego te digo porque ya me tengo que ir a trabajar.

Saludos


----------



## edix/09

Si si a la formula la conocía, ahora que veo yo hice mi pregunta porque al ver el sistema de Naders pensé que avía mas bafles y por eso se me surgió la duda ahora que los conté veo que están bien conectados...


----------



## Naders150

Si los conecto tal como te explican los compañeros, combinaciones serie paralelo, en mi caso como las potencias que tienen unos cuantos wats de mas, entonces los configure para que quede una carga de 16ohm.


----------



## eligualador

hola a todos hay posibilidad de comprar parlantes de minicomponentes tipo aiwa sony o home theatre de ocacion o sea oulet son viables etos bafles ya armados para hacer un sistema......


----------



## wattalex

Hola a todos, hace tiempo mi hermano y yo armamos un line array con bocinas de 10 pulgadas y el herraje lo hicimos con solera, se podia angular al gusto jejeje, eso si nos llevamos como 4 meses en terminarlo, ahí les dejo unas fotos : 
Fotos de bafles hechos en casa
Fotos de bafles hechos en casa , ahí están las demás fotos.


----------



## juan05

Wattalex te cuento que quedaron muy bien tus cajas ,,bueno yo ando en lo mismo tratando de armar unas cajas line array pero estoy crudo ando buscado un modelo bien , y es modelo tullo me gusta,, me  puedes compartir los planos de tus cajas


----------



## Yamith253

wattalex dijo:


> Hola a todos, hace tiempo mi hermano y yo armamos un line array con bocinas de 10 pulgadas y el herraje lo hicimos con solera, se podia angular al gusto jejeje, eso si nos llevamos como 4 meses en terminarlo, ahí les dejo unas fotos :
> Fotos de bafles hechos en casa
> Fotos de bafles hechos en casa , ahí están las demás fotos.



Yo estoy fabricando algo muy parecido a lo tuyo... pero a los míos les pongo dos driver mas pequeños en vez de uno... porque me di cuenta que los difusores mas pequeños tienden a reproducir mejor las frecuencias altas, en cuanto al difusor de los parlantes le colocaste curvas laterales, yo las estoy haciendo en los 4 lados...


----------



## Fogonazo

*Este herraje de montaje/orientación me pareció sencillo y eficiente.*

Con la proliferación de equipos de corte de metales por CNC, este mismo dibujo puede servir de modelo para la realización de los herrajes.


​


----------



## Afiorotto

Buenas gente. Estoy con ganas de empezar a invertir en sonido para un sistema array, la idea es armarlo de a poco. Primero unas 2 cajas por lado y luego aumentar a medida que se pueda. Quería que me recomendaran algunos componentes para los medios/agudos. Por ahora tengo vistos unos jahro etiqueta negra y blanca industria argentina de 12" 350wrms. Pero no sé qué tal funcionaran en un sistema así. Que opinan?


----------



## el_patriarca

Estás consultando si suenan mejor respecto de otras marcas?


----------



## felixreal

Hola!

Primero hay que saber qué pretendes sonorizar con el array. ¿El patio de tu casa o un estadio? Dependiendo del uso previsto se elige de 6" a 12", uno o dos altavoces de graves/medios por caja. También depende del tamaño de los subwoofer que vayan a acompañar el array. No es lo mismo un par de sub´s de 12" que una pared de 16 sub´s con 2 altavoces de 18 o 21" cada uno.

Por otra parte, el meollo de los array, está en la guía de ondas de los agudos. Si quieres un array de verdad, que funcione como una sóla fuente, en la vía de agudos y el diseño de la caja para los graves/medios es donde más dinero vas a gastar. Si no, no será más que unos cuantos altavoces amontonados, no un line array.

Por último, pero no menos importante, el tema de anclaje y volado. Las cajas de line array tienen en su interior un "esqueleto" de acero, donde se atornillan los pasadores que unen una caja con otra. Este sistema debe tener la posibilidad de hacer angulaciones diferentes dependiendo del tiro(el alcance) y cobertura que se desee.  Por lo menos en España, no puedes colgar cualquier cosa de cualquier "coso", ni de cualquier manera. Si quieres colgar algo en donde puede haber personas debajo, los anclajes y la estructura han de estar homologados por industria, o el ministerio correspondiente.

Como ves, no es decir: uso estos altavoces y ya.....

Y hay un montón de cosas más o menos importantes que me dejo....amplificación, procesado de audio, etc....

Por último, si te dedicas a sonorizar profesionalmente, creo que es mejor comprar un array de segunda mano. El coste de hacerlo bien, en el caso de los array, va a ser igual o superior a comprarlo hecho. No hablamos de un par de cajitas para el living, sino de algo que debe funcionar como fuente puntual,  sonar bien, con presión en un exterior al aire libre, tener buen aspecto y ser fiable y seguro.

Saludos!


----------



## Afiorotto

felixreal dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Primero hay que saber qué pretendes sonorizar con el array. ¿El patio de tu casa o un estadio? Dependiendo del uso previsto se elige de 6" a 12", uno o dos altavoces de graves/medios por caja. También depende del tamaño de los subwoofer que vayan a acompañar el array. No es lo mismo un par de sub´s de 12" que una pared de 16 sub´s con 2 altavoces de 18 o 21" cada uno.
> 
> Por otra parte, el meollo de los array, está en la guía de ondas de los agudos. Si quieres un array de verdad, que funcione como una sóla fuente, en la vía de agudos y el diseño de la caja para los graves/medios es donde más dinero vas a gastar. Si no, no será más que unos cuantos altavoces amontonados, no un line array.
> 
> Por último, pero no menos importante, el tema de anclaje y volado. Las cajas de line array tienen en su interior un "esqueleto" de acero, donde se atornillan los pasadores que unen una caja con otra. Este sistema debe tener la posibilidad de hacer angulaciones diferentes dependiendo del tiro(el alcance) y cobertura que se desee.  Por lo menos en España, no puedes colgar cualquier cosa de cualquier "coso", ni de cualquier manera. Si quieres colgar algo en donde puede haber personas debajo, los anclajes y la estructura han de estar homologados por industria, o el ministerio correspondiente.
> 
> Como ves, no es decir: uso estos altavoces y ya.....
> 
> Y hay un montón de cosas más o menos importantes que me dejo....amplificación, procesado de audio, etc....
> 
> Por último, si te dedicas a sonorizar profesionalmente, creo que es mejor comprar un array de segunda mano. El coste de hacerlo bien, en el caso de los array, va a ser igual o superior a comprarlo hecho. No hablamos de un par de cajitas para el living, sino de algo que debe funcionar como fuente puntual,  sonar bien, con presión en un exterior al aire libre, tener buen aspecto y ser fiable y seguro.
> 
> Saludos!


Gracias hermano 


el_patriarca dijo:


> Estás consultando si suenan mejor respecto de otras m





el_patriarca dijo:


> Estás consultando si suenan mejor respecto de otras mar





el_patriarca dijo:


> Estás consultando si suenan mejor respecto de otras marcas?


Más que nada quiero saber si han oído hablar de alguien que tenga un array así. Yo Vi un DJ q tiene un par de cajas con esos componentes. La idea como decía es armarlo de a poco y seguir tirando con las 4870jbl con parlantes 2226pw6 un poco mas (como refuerzos laterales)


felixreal dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Primero hay que saber qué pretendes sonorizar con el array. ¿El patio de tu casa o un estadio? Dependiendo del uso previsto se elige de 6" a 12", uno o dos altavoces de graves/medios por caja. También depende del tamaño de los subwoofer que vayan a acompañar el array. No es lo mismo un par de sub´s de 12" que una pared de 16 sub´s con 2 altavoces de 18 o 21" cada uno.
> 
> Por otra parte, el meollo de los array, está en la guía de ondas de los agudos. Si quieres un array de verdad, que funcione como una sóla fuente, en la vía de agudos y el diseño de la caja para los graves/medios es donde más dinero vas a gastar. Si no, no será más que unos cuantos altavoces amontonados, no un line array.
> 
> Por último, pero no menos importante, el tema de anclaje y volado. Las cajas de line array tienen en su interior un "esqueleto" de acero, donde se atornillan los pasadores que unen una caja con otra. Este sistema debe tener la posibilidad de hacer angulaciones diferentes dependiendo del tiro(el alcance) y cobertura que se desee.  Por lo menos en España, no puedes colgar cualquier cosa de cualquier "coso", ni de cualquier manera. Si quieres colgar algo en donde puede haber personas debajo, los anclajes y la estructura han de estar homologados por industria, o el ministerio correspondiente.
> 
> Como ves, no es decir: uso estos altavoces y ya.....
> 
> Y hay un montón de cosas más o menos importantes que me dejo....amplificación, procesado de audio, etc....
> 
> Por último, si te dedicas a sonorizar profesionalmente, creo que es mejor comprar un array de segunda mano. El coste de hacerlo bien, en el caso de los array, va a ser igual o superior a comprarlo hecho. No hablamos de un par de cajitas para el living, sino de algo que debe funcionar como fuente puntual,  sonar bien, con presión en un exterior al aire libre, tener buen aspecto y ser fiable y seguro.
> 
> Saludos!


En Argentina es muy difícil conseguir un array de segunda en buen estado y a buen precio (por razones obvias) por eso mi idea de hacerlas. Y como decís vos hacerlas como se debe.


----------



## AntonioAA

El array tiene una serie de consideraciones tecnicas , como dijo el colega , no es amontonar parlantes.
Tambien depende que quieras sonorizar.
Yo he visto instalaciones muy bonitas , practicas y prolijas con columnitas de 8 parlantes full range de 3" ( habia aca unos Faital Pro ) y un sub de cada lado . Con eso sonorizaban muy bien un patio muy grande .
Los ampli si eran muy lindos y con DSP incorporado .
El DSP hace maravillas ...
El "patio" que menciono era de una Universidad , 100m facil .. no una casa ...


----------



## Afiorotto

Por lo que tengo entendido el line array es un sistema plano. Si colocas los altavoces corridos hacia el interior ya no cumplen el mismo efecto.


----------



## felixreal

Hola!

Disculpa *Afiorotto*, pero creo que no te entiendo. Por favor, ¿puedes explicarte un poco más?

El objetivo de un arreglo lineal(mejor así que "Line array") es que todos los altavoces que lo componen se comporten como uno sólo en el plano horizontal, contolar mejor la dispersión vertical y evitar las cancelaciones en muchas frecuencias que se producen apilando cajas tradicionales. Consiguiendo así un sonido más coherente a mayor distancia.

Para ello, hay varios requisitos, uno de ellos es que la distancia entre los centros de los altavoces sea inferior a la longitud de onda de la frecuencia maxima que éstos reproducen. De ahí lo indispensable de las guia de ondas para las vías de agudos.

Adjunto un documento de DAS Audio, que aunque del 2008, explica muy bien la teoría del arreglo lineal.

Saludos!


----------



## Afiorotto

A lo que voy es que a la hora de fabricar la caja, mucha gente suele dejarle un reborde, uno o dos centímetros, pero por lo que tengo entendido ese reborde no lo debe de tener, para poner darle angulación s las cajas y evitar cancelaciones


----------



## unmonje

Afiorotto dijo:


> Buenas gente. Estoy con ganas de empezar a invertir en sonido para un sistema array, la idea es armarlo de a poco. Primero unas 2 cajas por lado y luego aumentar a medida que se pueda. Quería que me recomendaran algunos componentes para los medios/agudos. Por ahora tengo vistos unos jahro etiqueta negra y blanca industria argentina de 12" 350wrms. Pero no sé qué tal funcionaran en un sistema así. Que opinan?


Antes de invertir, primero tómate unos meses, para recopilar información seria y conceptos técnicos que parecen faltarte, antes de gastar dineros que, ante un error , NO vas a recuperar nunca.
Es decir, incorpora los conocimientos necesarios primero, porque cuando se rompen las cosas ya nadie te lo va a resolver.


----------



## Afiorotto

De que información me hablas? Podés especificar?


----------



## unmonje

Afiorotto dijo:


> De que información me hablas? Podés especificar?


No, porque es largo el tema y excede el alcance del foro que es para interconsulta, no para docencia . La docencia es en la escuela o colegio   
Pero te dire que si buscas, hay libros enteros y enormes que hablan sobre como hacer audio. No te alcansaría la vida para leerlos todos.


----------



## Afiorotto

Ahh disculpe licenciado,


----------



## DJ T3

Basicamente tienes la dispersion sonora, acustica, retardo por distancia, DSP, SPL, inversion de fase, y que se yo que mas, que seguro me falta muchisimo....

Por eso te dicen que es muy extenso el tema, y no da ni para armar un tema completo, ya que se va muuy largo


----------



## Afiorotto

Graciass, comentarios como este si suman... Sino ni chance jaja


----------

